# Rolled up on a Fatty 7mar16



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Started the day on a "Fluke" didn't think I was going to brave the wind but decided to fish anyways. Set out in the Hobie by 1630ish started off with a few keepers but nothin to blow the skirt up or anything. There was happy bait all over me the mullet seemed to be happier then usual frolicking and skipping around without a care in the world. By night fall I still didnt have much to show for the day but couldn't complain with a few slot specks already caught and released. 

I was bomb casting down wind with a steady drift when Pa Pow!!! A beast shook her head at me and said hello... Fish on!!! After a terror of head shakes and quick irratic bursts I put the big girl in the net just shy of a heart attack... Thank you Lord, boy did I want this 1 over the past 8 weeks I cant begin to tell yall how many giants have shaken the hook ( trying to break that 25" mark ) but this 1 had bandaged the wounds nicely. Persistence pays off trust me, Jeff and I put in alot of time chasing these buck tooth fish around and just when I started to loose momentum Bam got'r done.... so what Im saying is just keep on castin!

Thank You Jeff for being there bud, glad I had someone to take a few photos!:thumbup: Im going to remember this girl:yes:

26" Yellamouth


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Come on Man! Length? Weight? Nice Speck! Chances of a gator go way up after dark.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

shrapnel said:


> Come on Man! Length? Weight? Nice Speck! Chances of a gator go way up after dark.


Sorry I just realized I didnt add that,fixed it unofficial weight 6lbs +/-


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

She's a nice one for sure! Nice catch man. I could hear it going on but couldn't see anything until I got close.


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

hell of a trout man!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

KA POW ! Lol... Stud trout ! Way to go !


----------



## Skiff "N" (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm glad that fatty shook its head all the way in making your heart race and ended up in the net. That makes a trip. Way to go.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Official weight 6.06 via Outcast BnT ( behind the leader by 3oz )


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

sweeeeet. Appreciate the detailed report.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Way to be persistent!...nice fish Josh


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Pa Pow! Nice trout!! Went out yesterday morning before work and all I got was a sunburn of epic proportions hahaha.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Whoaaaaa she's a fine un!!! Congrats brother!!! What app is that with all the hours and conditions????


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hell yeah man, that's the one we're all after! Sorry I couldn't come take photos for you. If it makes you feel better, Donnie & I got skunked at Sykes.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Nathon
Hahahaha.... thats funny

Sawyer 
Cant believe yall didn't get into them the midnight - 2am bite on the chart looked like sure fire

Jason
Tidesforfishishing.com
Windfinder.com


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Congrats and thanks for a great report ! ALTHOUGH I found your thread title of "Rolled up on a Fatty " somewhat misleading.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

lsucole said:


> Congrats and thanks for a great report ! ALTHOUGH I found your thread title of "Rolled up on a Fatty " somewhat misleading.


hahaha .... I thought it to be appropriate and well fitting the circumstance  I tell you what, I was on cloud 9 when I landed her.... High off the "Salt Life" Babe'ah:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Nathon
> Hahahaha.... thats funny
> 
> Sawyer
> ...


Got em bookmarked now...except you must have been drinking on the 1st link.... www.tides4fishing.com 

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Saltwater_fan4life (Dec 22, 2015)

Wow!!!!! That's a beauty for sure!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## gtuck13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice hawg limit keep the post coming!!:thumbup:


----------



## MeltonW (Jul 1, 2015)

Wow - 26" - that speck is a beauty!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

*Got to Keep On Castin*

Thanks for the comments Guys:yes:

Im still pretty pumped up about it, I keep replaying the fight in my head... its all Ive been thinking about, and how much Id love to do it again maybe with an even bigger fish.

The hunt for the 28-32" begins...:gunsmilie::hang:


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

She finally reared her head and you put the smack down on her!!  That's what I'm talking about bro! 

Glad you was able to scratch that itch that almost seems out of reach.. 

I got my kitchen pass for the weekend so look out for the chubby Asian with the leaky waders in the sunset!! Hahahaha 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

timjb83 said:


> She finally reared her head and you put the smack down on her!!  That's what I'm talking about bro!
> 
> Glad you was able to scratch that itch that almost seems out of reach..
> 
> ...



Sounds good bud! I was thinking of rounding up some sheeps this weekend as well.... I may need your assistance :yes:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Trophy fish


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Chapman5011 said:


> Trophy fish


I Haven't personally seen its duplicate.... Im searching though


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

That's a stud trout congrats man I don't even know if I am going to be able to fish for trout this month lol. I bet that will hold up in the top 3.


----------

